# Imprimante AirPrint non visible depuis iOS



## rmo5050 (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une imprimante Canon Pixma iP7250. Elle est vendue comme une machine Wifi et AirPrint.
Cependant, je n'arrive pas à la voir depuis mes iPhone et iPad lorsque je clique depuis Mail par exemple sur Imprimer / Imprimante / Sélection, le résultat est : "Aucune imprimante AirPrint détectée".
Que faut-il faire pour que cette machine soit visible et utilisable ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et meilleures salutations.
Robin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

Tu as activé le partage d'imprimantes sur ton Mac ? Dans Préférences Système - Partage et coche ton imprimante.

Sinon tu es encore sous Snow Leopard ? AirPrint n'est compatible qu'à partir de Lion.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2014)

Une imprimante AirPrint communique directement avec un iPhone ou iPAD! 
nul besoin de passer par un Mac intermédiaire. Donc le partage d'imprimante sur le Mac ou la version de MacOs X n'a aucune importance.

L'imprimante est-elle bien connectée au réseau WiFi de la maison? Et l'iPhone ou iPAD est-il bien sur le même réseau WiFi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon tu es encore sous Snow Leopard ? AirPrint n'est compatible qu'à partir de Lion.



Exact.



r e m y a dit:


> Une imprimante AirPrint communique directement avec un iPhone ou iPAD!
> nul besoin de passer par un Mac intermédiaire. Donc le partage d'imprimante sur le Mac ou la version de MacOs X n'a aucune importance.



Exact.


Si les infos du profil de mo5050 sont exactes, il est sous Snow Leopard. Donc pour que ça marche, il faut qu'il passe à Lion ou ultérieur (selon ce que son Mac est en mesure de supporter).


----------



## r e m y (7 Mai 2014)

NON!

Il n'a besoin d'aucun ordinateur pour que son iPhone imprime sur une imprimante AirPrint!!!

Donc le fait que son Mac soit sous SnowLeopard n'a AUCUNE importance! Il n'aurait pas de Mac du tout, ça devrait fonctionner tout pareil.

Il SUFFIT de mettre l'imprimante sur le même réseau WiFi que l'iPhone et l'iPhone voit l'imprimante sur laquelle il peut imprimer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> NON!
> 
> Il n'a besoin d'aucun ordinateur pour que son iPhone imprime sur une imprimante AirPrint!!!
> 
> Donc le fait que son Mac soit sous SnowLeopard n'a AUCUNE importance! Il n'aurait pas de Mac du tout, ça devrait fonctionner tout pareil.



Vu ce qui est écrit ici, ce n'est pas très net.



> Configuration requise pour imprimer sous iOS
> 
> Pour procéder, à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;AirPrint, à une impression depuis votre appareil iOS, vous devez disposer de l&#8217;un des appareils suivants, doté de la dernière version d&#8217;iOS :
> 
> ...



Mais il est fort possible que tu aies raison.


----------

